# UGA landed 4*RB more coming today?



## Horns (Jul 10, 2016)

UGA got a commitment from Toeneil Carter at the Opening in Oregon. Talks of another big ugly later this evening.


----------



## Horns (Jul 10, 2016)

https://www.dawgnation.com/football...commits-to-georgia-on-his-journey-to-be-great


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 10, 2016)

Toe Nail??? what the heck was his Mama thinking


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 10, 2016)

bilgerat said:


> Toe Nail??? what the heck was his Mama thinking


----------



## Horns (Jul 10, 2016)

bilgerat said:


> Toe Nail??? what the heck was his Mama thinking



I can hear it now. ToeNail breaks the seam.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 10, 2016)

I read that earlier. It's a pretty good read on the kid. Seems like he may have his act together, too.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2016)

This guy was impressive on Kick offs. He got down the field and made good one on one tackles. In the highlight clip not only did he break several long runs, but he also threw a TD pass, made some nice catches and blocked a punt.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2016)

"Toenail" could be a great player.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 10, 2016)

I like how he's able to bust right up the middle untouched and on his way. Dude gets through the line quick! Reminds me a little of Gurley how he bursts through there.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 10, 2016)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 10, 2016)

Andrew Thomas a 6'5" 315 lbs OL from Pace Academy, committed to UGA today.  Better yet him teammate, Jamaree Sayler maybe the best guard in the 2018 class is probably a sealed deal now too.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 10, 2016)

bilgerat said:


> Toe Nail??? what the heck was his Mama thinking



That's exactly what I was thinking.  You know he gets that all the time.  Ga loading up early.  Enjoy while you can,  the excitement and new car smell will wear off once Kirby is exposed this year. 

Seriously looking forward to what he can do.  I'm still thinking he was riding Sabans boat of talent. It's not like they ever did anything genius. They just line up and play ball..... With the best players in the country on their team. 

Kirby can't beat OM, struggle with mobile QBs. Y'all will have to deal with a mobile qb every year with UT.


----------



## Horns (Jul 10, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking.  You know he gets that all the time.  Ga loading up early.  Enjoy while you can,  the excitement and new car smell will wear off once Kirby is exposed this year.
> 
> Seriously looking forward to what he can do.  I'm still thinking he was riding Sabans boat of talent. It's not like they ever did anything genius. They just line up and play ball..... With the best players in the country on their team.
> 
> Kirby can't beat OM, struggle with mobile QBs. Y'all will have to deal with a mobile qb every year with UT.



You have been sniffing too much glue


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2016)

We don't know what kind of coach Kirby will be, but we are sure seeing what kind of recruiter he is.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jul 10, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> andrew thomas a 6'5" 315 lbs ol from pace academy, committed to uga today.  Better yet him teammate, jamaree sayler maybe the best guard in the 2018 class is probably a sealed deal now too.



beast!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 11, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking.  You know he gets that all the time.  Ga loading up early.  Enjoy while you can,  the excitement and new car smell will wear off once Kirby is exposed this year.
> 
> Seriously looking forward to what he can do.  I'm still thinking he was riding Sabans boat of talent. It's not like they ever did anything genius. They just line up and play ball..... With the best players in the country on their team.
> 
> Kirby can't beat OM, struggle with mobile QBs. Y'all will have to deal with a mobile qb every year with UT.



There is an old adage that you might want to consider when posting.  It is better to be thought a fool than to hit the keyboard and remove all doubt.  

UT Sux, top to bottom ... and bottom is where it belongs!  

This guy is gonna scoot!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 11, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> We don't know what kind of coach Kirby will be, but we are sure seeing what kind of recruiter he is.



Recruiting is 90% of the battle in college.  While there is some doubt, I don't think this son of a coach and protege of Saban will have much trouble making this transition.


----------



## nickel back (Jul 11, 2016)

.....


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jul 11, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> We don't know what kind of coach Kirby will be, but we are sure seeing what kind of recruiter he is.



Hammer meet nail
Sounds like sour grapes from that ole boy. He's just a hoping and praying Kirby can't coach have as good as he's recruiting...


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jul 11, 2016)

*Impressive*



KyDawg said:


> We don't know what kind of coach Kirby will be, but we are sure seeing what kind of recruiter he is.



Kirby's definitely looking good out of the gate.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 11, 2016)

Before smart only person that could recruit with Richt was only Alabama, this was year after year on this sight. Top recruits always going to Georgia, blah, blah, blah. Now coach Smart has took Georgia recruiting to another mythical level. It's funny guys keep it up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> Before smart only person that could recruit with Richt was only Alabama, this was year after year on this sight. Top recruits always going to Georgia, blah, blah, blah. Now coach Smart has took Georgia recruiting to another mythical level. It's funny guys keep it up.



It is another level, I just don't think it's mythical. The marker that makes his recruiting different than Richts is that these recruits will actually get a shot at playing, regardless of class or seniority. He will do just like Saban does. You earn the slot you play the slot, who cares what grade you're in.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 11, 2016)

bilgerat said:


> Toe Nail??? what the heck was his Mama thinking



"This one made my toenail hurt so I'm gonna name him Toenail to remind me."


----------



## Horns (Jul 11, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It is another level, I just don't think it's mythical. The marker that makes his recruiting different than Richts is that these recruits will actually get a shot at playing, regardless of class or seniority. He will do just like Saban does. You earn the slot you play the slot, who cares what grade you're in.



My thoughts exactly. Put the best 11 on the field.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 11, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Recruiting is 90% of the battle in college.  While there is some doubt, I don't think this son of a coach and protege of Saban will have much trouble making this transition.



Why not?  Dooley was the son of a legal and coached under saban


----------



## ddavis1120 (Jul 11, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Enjoy while you can,  the excitement and new car smell will wear off once Kirby is exposed this year.
> 
> Seriously looking forward to what he can do.  I'm still thinking he was riding Sabans boat of talent. It's not like they ever did anything genius. They just line up and play ball..... With the best players in the country on their team.
> 
> Kirby can't beat OM, struggle with mobile QBs. Y'all will have to deal with a mobile qb every year with UT.



And we broke their nose with a toenail boot!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2016)

So it was Kirby that could not beat OM, I would have swore that Saban coached that team.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 12, 2016)

ddavis1120 said:


> And we broke their nose with a toenail boot!!!!




We just crushed their face...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Why not?  Dooley was the son of a legal and coached under saban



He drank too much Richt koolaide and has lost complete touch with the reality of what a successful program looks like.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 12, 2016)

nickel back said:


> .....




my goodness........look what crawled out from under its rock.


----------



## nickel back (Jul 13, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> my goodness........look what crawled out from under its rock.



ROCK......I got a boulder I live under

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 13, 2016)

nickel back said:


> ROCK......I got a boulder I live under
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



so.....are you down with the elfiiiiiiiiii and slayer school of thought that the dogs win it all this year?


----------



## elfiii (Jul 13, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> so.....are you down with the elfiiiiiiiiii and slayer school of thought that the dogs win it all this year?



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10251779&postcount=41


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 13, 2016)

elfiii said:


> "This one made my toenail hurt so I'm gonna name him Toenail to remind me."



With my momma, it would be ... dis one gets on my toenail nerve and I will always remind him!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 13, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Why not?  Dooley was the son of a legal and coached under saban



If you came here looking for someone who feels good about Dooley, you hit yourself in the head again! 

But tell me, what in Volsux land does "of a legal" mean?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> If you came here looking for someone who feels good about Dooley, you hit yourself in the head again!
> 
> But tell me, what in Volsux land does "of a legal" mean?



We know what legal means to VOls, anything you can pay off or turn another team in for order the keep the NCAA off of you.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2016)

Fulmer was the biggest squealer the south has ever known.


----------



## nickel back (Jul 14, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> so.....are you down with the elfiiiiiiiiii and slayer school of thought that the dogs win it all this year?



sure would like for them too win it all, just dont see that working out though.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 14, 2016)

nickel back said:


> sure would like for them too win it all, just dont see that working out though.
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



you never know....... if elfiiiiiiiiiiii and slayer keep up all this talk about how the dogs win it all this year, you may stillbchange your mind


----------

